# March 19 Super Moon



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

What about fishing on that night.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20110310/sc_space/willmarch19supermoontriggernaturaldisasters


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it's funny that people dont understand that technically, the moon is full every night. It's just not totally lit up from the angle we see it at.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

True this this moon will be much closer to us than normal, more of a pull.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

The moon isn't full unless the sun and the moon are aligned with the earth. This is why full moon and new moon tides are more extreme than otherwise. The moon is NOT full every night. A full moon is a specific astronomical phenomena - full as viewed from earth. If the moon is closer, it's gravity will also have more of an effect. The question is "how much".


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bill Stafford said:


> What about fishing on that night.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20110310/sc_space/willmarch19supermoontriggernaturaldisasters


watch out for tidal waves!


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Night surfing!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

My Birthday on the 19th!


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday. 37?


----------

